

Missed Calls: Is the NSA lying about its failure to prevent 9/11? - dthal
http://foreignpolicy.com/2015/07/21/missed-calls-nsa-terrorism-osama-bin-laden-mihdhar/

======
pdkl95
[https://consortiumnews.com/2014/01/07/nsa-insiders-reveal-
wh...](https://consortiumnews.com/2014/01/07/nsa-insiders-reveal-what-went-
wrong/)

This may be the source (though the people involved have said as much in other
essays and interviews).

